# Snake Racks



## Oscar's (Jan 7, 2018)

Would like to know some information on snake/reptile racks
Why don't people use heat lights and uv lights in snake racks, not using uv does it cause heath issues with your reptiles??
They only use heat mats, i know a heat lamp isn't neccesary but doesnt uv give heath benefits to your reptile?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 7, 2018)

Your question isn't particularly clear but if I understand correctly....................

Racks are used mainly for snakes. Though it might be questioned with some species generally UV is not a requirement for keeping snakes. I have seen racks with lizards in which have had uv installed.

Heat lamps are merely 1 form of providing the required temperature, this can be achieved in many ways and typically in racks heat cable is used providing heat from underneath the tub.


----------



## Oscar's (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, they use heat mat but reptiles need Vitamin D3 in order to absorb and use Calcium. Without adequate supplies of both nutrients, a condition commonly known as Metabolic Bone Disease will develop. Many *snakes*, *need* high levels of full-spectrum lighting

Dont they?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 7, 2018)

No.
Not saying they won't benefit from having access to uv but it's not a necessity.

MBD is common in lizards without access to uv but not in snakes


----------



## Buggster (Jan 8, 2018)

Lizards are prone to MBD as they do need UVA and UVB in order to absorb calcium and other essential minerals. 
They have adapted this way over countless years, and as a result of relying on UV, they are DIURNAL (active during the day).

Snakes on the other hand are (for the most part) NOCTURNAL (active during the night). They have different adaptions which allows them to absorb calcium and other minerals in different ways which do not rely on the sun


----------



## Oscar's (Jan 8, 2018)

ok, because i currently have a enclosure but am thinking about getting snake racks in the future


----------



## Buggster (Jan 8, 2018)

Oscar's said:


> ok, because i currently have a enclosure but am thinking about getting snake racks in the future



It’s a thing of ‘just because you can doesn’t mean you should’. You could fit a 6ft carpet in a shoebox, but it’s not great for the snake.

Traditional tubs are fine for hatchies or terrestrial snakes. I’ve never found them to be any good for aboreal species (unless you get tall tubs, but I haven’t seen many of those...)


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 8, 2018)

Nothing wrong with racks.
They can be designed/fabricated to suit most species of snakes with some forethought.


----------

